# Release Notes for iCUE 4.20.169



## CORSAIR_Marcus (2. Februar 2022)

Software Enhancements​
The ASUS Integration now has a lighting effect assigned by default
Resolved an issue with the Color Wheel showing the wrong color after an edit
Resolved an issue with Lighting Link working improperly with Windows 11
Lighting Link > Temperature will no longer have an empty dropdown for sensor selection
HID Product Enhancements​
KATAR PRO WIRELESS now supports 2000hz polling rate. A firmware update is required to see this option under Device Settings Polling Rate
Polling Rate and Lift Height will now show as “Unavailable” if the device is not found or powered off
Assigning Volume Up to a volume wheel will no longer result in Volume Down
Changing the brightness on K100 will now properly affect the Control Wheel LED lighting
Nexus background image editing will scale the image properly now
Users can now properly remove the background image for a button on the Nexus
Resolved an issue with selecting a font through the dropdown list on Nexus
M65 ULTRA will now properly show the default lift height as Low
Hardware Lighting will now be properly saved to the device for Harpoon RGB and Harpoon PRO RGB
DIY Product Enhancements​
XC5 PRO and XC8 PRO have been added to Lighting Setup for iCUE controllers
XD7 fan curve has been updated
When closing the Screen Settings window, users will now be able to recall it back
Alerts > Trigger all RGB LEDs now llight all devices in iCUE
Cooling Sensor value will no longer overlap when “One Day” is selected as the interval
Cooling tab units will now properly switch to Fahrenheit if toggled
Holding down the left click on the iCUE title bar will no longer cause Elite LCD screen animation to stop playing
Lighting Effect – Infinity will now properly play on 8-LED series fans


----------

